# How do I pick my exhaust system for my 1.8 TSI



## ITACHI_S-A-O (Feb 2, 2021)

Do I need anything else before I get my exhaust system in my 1.8 TSI?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Wrong forum


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ITACHI_S-A-O said:


> Do I need anything else before I get my exhaust system in my 1.8 TSI?


wrong forum, but no not really. It's just an exhaust, unless you are referring to your downpipe.......


----------

